# had to shoot my favourite dog today........



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

i got in the door about 15 mins after the wife today and she had to witness it but i had to deal with it i had a father and son american staffordshire terrier (pitbull) and they both got out of their kennels while the female was in heat and the son almost killed the dad mama walked in to see the "pup" dragging the dads dam near lifeless body down the hallway by his back leg when she got home and sent me out to do what had to be done..,.......why do they always have to be the PERFECT dog when you have to take them out......i hate my life right now.......i love my boy but he is now nothing more than the collar and leash i brought him out in........there isnt enough expensive scotch in the world to make this ok


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

Sorry to hear about that....I'll have a drink for u and ur boy.


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

thank you..........i opened my bottle of johnie walker blue label after the "walk"


----------



## mud PRO 700* (Nov 30, 2012)

Wow, that's terrible. I'm sorry to hear that. I'm very close to my dogs, I couldn't imagine having to do that. That's why I don't do pit bulls, my friend has one and its a great loving dog they just scare me. Time makes everything go away you'll be alright brotha.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

that sucks...hate to hear that bro..


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

oh it will be alright just picture you putting that bullet in your buddy that was curled up with you and the wife the night before and life was good............he never felt the first one but he got 4 just to be sure........*** i didnt want to do it......and of course he has to be the PERFECT boy on the "walk"........cant tell you how hard that makes it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

i know this may seem weird but we had some pigs one time and man i raised that little pig from when it was a lil baby! Well one day both the pigs got out their cage and started tearing EVERYTHING up so my step dad came inside to get me and gave me the .22 rifle. All i could do was aim, cry, and shoot. seriously, but time healed everything .....


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

been there, done that , 2 times. With some breeds comes that day eventually. Be glad it wasnt a child in that mouth. Sorry for the loss. Drink up and be strong .


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Yeah I've had to do that twice also. It's not just pitbulls all breeds go nuts when there's a female in heat. And for him being the perfect boy on that "walk" he didn't know what he did was wrong and didn't know what was coming either. I feel for you bother! Happy new year and time will heal the wound!


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm sorry you had to go through that. I can't imagine. Hugs to your whole family.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I know exactly how you feel bud. I had a huskie that I had to go put down a while back. He was my beer drinking buddy. He was getting too aggressive and had bitten several people. Of course on the way to the vet to put him down he laid right on the console in the truck next to me and was licking my face and giving all the love he could posssibly give, he didn't have a clue what was fixing to happen. Time will heal your loss.


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

ya the only problem is he never had any problems with anyone or any other dog.....just cant help thinking what if.......and yes he was the perfect dog in the truck laid with his head on my lap for love the whole works......but i think he knew something wasnt right......think he was just enjoying the last of my time


----------



## joshwyle (Jul 25, 2011)

that sucks hate to hear feel for ya


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Hate to hear it but you did the right thing. You cant take that chance.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2013)

That does suck. Never easy to lose a good dog.:beer:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JD GREEN (Mar 11, 2010)

Sorry to hear that! Got two great boys of my own and hate to see the day when i have to do the same.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Dang narf I hate that you had to go threw that.


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

thanks walker aint no fun for sure.......


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

well i change the previous statement......he did kill the dad......just died tonight


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

sucks for sure man... sorry for ya


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I feel for you narfbrain. I've got a blue pit that's 1 1/2 and I love that dog. I can only imagine what's going on with you losing both of them. 
"Sorry" doesn't carry enough weight. I hate it for you man.


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

Sorry to hear about that. A similar scenario happened to my buddy a while back. It was a very sad time for him also. But no matter how many of these stories you here it never makes it ok. Once again sorry.


----------

